# Posting/Replying issues



## shooter1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well it seems that my work computer will not let me be a contributor to SMF. The last time I was able to reply to a thread was 3/5 and before that 2/25, and that was a chore. I am in front of my computer 50 to 60 hours a week at work and that is when I do all my posting on various message boards. This is the only site I am having trouble with. I am currently posting from home as it is the only way I can. When I get home from work the last thing I want to do is get on the computer. So even though I can read and view all your great BBQ stories and Qview I can't participate and that frustrates the hell out of me. This is a great place and one of the best I have been a part of. I feel that I know so many of you personally and know we would have a great time hanging out and BBQ'n together. I will still check in to see what everyone is doing and maybe post from home from time to time, but I am going to have to jump ship. Maybe down the road something will change and I can come back, I will certainly try. Until then my smoking friends keep up the great work!








Figures just when we get all the cool smilies.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you using FireFox 4?  I am and I can't do any editing nor can I use the delete key.


----------



## shooter1 (Mar 23, 2011)

At work IE9 on Windows 7, at home IE8 Windows XP Pro. I tried Google Chrome at work as someone suggested but its my company's firewall settings that are interfering. SMF will never fully load no matter what I do. Posters Avatars never load which is always a dead giveaway that I am not going to be able to do anything. Also drop down menus don't work, If I try to post a reply I just get taken back to the top of the original post. To put it as politely as I can, It sucks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear your having so much trouble shooter, hope they get it fixed soon. Must be a great job if you can spend work time on SMF!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't had much trouble, and hardly ever had any serious problems, but I hope they get all of these bugs worked out, because there are a number of really good guys, like you, that have either stopped or slowed their contributing to this great forum!

Bear


----------

